# Imagemixer 3 for Panasonic freezes XP



## Redbill (Nov 8, 2007)

I have been trying to use the ImageMixer 3 software that came with my Panasonic camera with no success. I can import the files and edit but when I go to save them either to file or a disk the programme just freezes. On an 85mb file this always happens when the progress bar reaches around 14%. I have tried the sofware on 2 machines, one with XP Pro the other with XP home, both have the same result.
Can anyone help with this. It is very frustrating when WMM will not read the MPEG2 files so now these files will remain on my PC and Laptop until I can find a way to save them!


----------



## lilsiskirb (Jan 5, 2008)

i am having the same problem >=[ it is very frustrating. please let me know if you find help on this.


----------



## hodad (Feb 13, 2008)

Just saw this post. I had a similar problem. Imagemixer3 would freeze with one particular MPEG and work with some others. I found the culprit to be Nero 7 (Nero Express essentials). I unistalled imagemixer3, then uninstalled Nero 7. I then re-installed imagemixer3 and tested with the same mpeg that froze the program before and it now
works. I have had no further problems with it. I also later found that Nero 6 seems to
work fine with it, but NOT Nero 7.


----------



## hodad (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, one other thing I have discovered (for whatever it may be worth): If an mpeg is stored in a folder that has the "&" symbol as part of its name, Imagemixer3 won't preview it when opened in the editor. And if you attempt to save it from editor as an edited mpeg, Imagemixer will crash. Very strange...


----------

